# VW repairs



## treebird (26 Feb 2014)

My car died last night at a parking lot, and I fear an expensive repair is looming. I believe it will be the alternator because that light came on. The car is a passat which has 107000 miles and has only had a battery replaced up until now. Any idea how much money I will expect to pay if it is the alternator? What about estimates for an electrical repair and is that the same issue?


----------



## fraggle (26 Feb 2014)

At a guess, 300-500 for supply and fit of an alternator.


----------



## foggylad (26 Feb 2014)

In modern cars a light can come on to indicate a fault in different areas not just the alternator. Did the light give any indication at all of the problem using your car manual? You need to get roadside assistance or a mechanic or someone with some knowledge of cars to have a look at it and find out what the problem is. Let's know the outcome.


----------



## SparkRite (26 Feb 2014)

treebird said:


> My car died last night at a parking lot, and I fear an expensive repair is looming. I believe it will be the alternator because that light came on. The car is a passat which has 107000 miles and has only had a battery replaced up until now. Any idea how much money I will expect to pay if it is the alternator? What about estimates for an electrical repair and is that the same issue?




New alternators are available on Ebay, (along with myriad other sites) for as little as £55 ......
 [broken link removed]

Reconditioned ones would be even cheaper and if you are in any way handy with a spanner it should be no more than a hour on a Sat. morning to change it. Plenty of vids on Youtube to show you how.


----------

